# Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo?



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

I am trying to figure out how much boost I can run non-intercooled, on stock compression. Here is the list of parts for the setup:
- 60-1 Hi-Fi
- Tial 35mm wastegate
- ATP manifold
- ATP 3" downpipe
- Greddy Type-S BOV
- EIP chip
- Cartech FMU
The Matrix Stage 1 kits runs 7 pounds non-intercooled without problems.
I have heard people run as high as 9-10 pounds, but I don't know how safe that is.


[Modified by I am Jack's VR6, 6:28 PM 1-21-2003]


----------



## Black Lightning (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

From what I have picked up it that the max you can run on a stock bottom is 10psi


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

I don't think I'd attempt 9-10 without aftermarket managment.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (Agtronic)*

Oops. I'm planning on using an EIP chip with the setup.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

I dunno, I mean, even with a chip, I probably wouldn't push more than 7-8 ... Maybe see how well it runs with 7 psi then slowly increase it to 8-9 while keeping a strict eye on the a/f and back off if you hear the slightest sign of ping.
With standalone management I definitely wouldn't be scared to try and push 10.


[Modified by Agtronic, 7:40 PM 1-19-2003]


----------



## meanarsegolf (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (Agtronic)*

do your self a favor and get an intercooler youll kick your self latter if not. plus if you got the money for everything else i think you can hold out for an intercooler.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (meanarsegolf)*

Has anyone done a FMIC on an MK4 VR? ATP doesn't have the kit yet. I know they sell the core for $475, but what about the piping.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (meanarsegolf)*

Intercooler will be added later.
I know it's possible to run without one... I just need to know what my boost limit is.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

About 7 depending on how it is tuned.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (Ohio Brian)*

I will be using the parts listed above in my first post.


----------



## DubSpeedRacing.com (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

You know Billy T and Alamo Autosports is working on something...
http://forums.projektgti.com/showthread.php?s=aa1217909494d21f0c9a6947f9964f90&threadid=6205


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (DubSpeedRacing.com)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know Billy T and Alamo Autosports is working on something...[HR][/HR]​hahahaha
I actually posted on that thread and nobody responded. Thanks though.


----------



## DubSpeedRacing.com (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

You just got to get a hold of Billy at Alamo, he has it all planned out and knows the limits...


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (DubSpeedRacing.com)*

I'd like to do that. Do you have his email by chance?


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

Will I need an FMU with this setup??


----------



## GTI VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Will I need an FMU with this setup??[HR][/HR]​yeah, you need the FMU with the eip chip


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

Don't forget the in-line pump.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (GTI VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah, you need the FMU with the eip chip[HR][/HR]​I'll add that to the list. Thanks


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don't forget the in-line pump.[HR][/HR]​Will I need that for such a low boost application? Won't the FMU handle most of the fueling issues?


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

?


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Maximum safe boost for non-intercooled VR6 turbo? (I am Jack's VR6)*

I ran 7-8 psi with no intercooler just fine with a low compression head gasket and now I'm running around 15 with the pump, FMU and chip and have no problems. You can run 5-7 on stock compression safely and probably nearer 8-9 with a low compression head gasket non intercooled I'd think.
Rich Pugh


[Modified by RichPugh, 5:14 AM 1-28-2003]


----------

